# Yellow Galact carrying 2 tads



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Woke up this morning and saw this. I didn't even know I had a pair, or their age. The last few days I was noticing one chasing the other around, but that was it

Should I pull them? Leave them? I don't even have anything to put in there that I can put water in. would a petri dish be ok?

This was a total shock


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice!

Yeah..petri dish is fine - filled with water. Any small household dish will work too


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I ran out to the pet store and got one of those small feeding dishes for rodents


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool, did you even know they were breeding?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

They seem to have their galactic pack (haha) all set!

And I've always heard that galacts were difficult to breed.... nice going!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Thanks guys

Julio,

I wasn't even sure I had a pair. The last month or so I starting getting a feeling I did because the female was chasing the male all over the tank. I put a petri dish in there with a coco hut on top. I don't think she even laid the eggs in there. I never heard calling. They say a Galacts call is low but they are a few feet from me.

He's been sitting towards the back near a hiding spot with the tads still on his back.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Congradulations! Great to see someone getting galacts to breed.

The call is low but if you have a vent on the viv and you are close to it the call is audible


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats! Great to see them breeding!

You should pull them and drop them off at my house. I've got plenty of places to put tads......lol


George


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I was thinking about pulling them. Still waiting on the male to drop them in water.
Question; How long can the tads last on the back? 

I played the Galact call on Mist Kings site, and never heard a sound from their tank

I have Vents. I hear the male from across the room. I probably have eggs/tads in their viv too


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Well one tad was dropped in the cup and I removed the tad. The other tad was dropped inside a brom and I can't get him out. I tried a turkey baster and he swims deep down in the brom that I can't get to him. I even removed the brom and still couldn't get to him.
The adults have been ignoring it,so last night I threw a coupleof tad bites into the brom.
Can I leave him and continue this or does someone have another little trick to get him out?

And as I am typing I look over and he has a 3rd tad on his back


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

That's awesome man, looks like you're gonna be learning how to change lots of diapers soon. Can't offer any knowledge on tad care though, my frogs are all nice enough to do that for me.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thats awesome! good luck with them!

you can turn the brom upside down over a plate or something a squirt water from a turkey baster up into the axil.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

not the best photos but awesome that they are transporting


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

1st one to pop its front legs. This was fast!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow that looks great! not even two months?

Congrats again!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

GBIII said:


> Wow that looks great! not even two months?
> 
> Congrats again!


Thanks George. I should have another tomorrow or the next day. Waiting on the last leg to pop


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow.. that was fast!! Congrats


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Went into grow out container yesterday


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, that was fast, pretty sweet, hope you get a ton more.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Julio said:


> wow, that was fast, pretty sweet, hope you get a ton more.



Thanks Julio,

Waiting on the tails of 2 and 1 more has to pop its front legs. My problem is these guys have been laying eggs under a piece of cork tube that I can't reach or see. I have to wait until the male (hopefully) transports. They've been under there quite a bit the last 3 weeks so if the male does his job I should see a few more soon.

These tads had to of hatched a few weeks before he was carrying them around. These were more than twice the size of my Tinc tads that just hatched


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nice! good to see that he/she made it!


----------

